# The majestic Genoa (Genova) - Italy



## Forasteiro_paulista (Apr 6, 2012)

*GENOVA - LIGURIA *


Genova by 
Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr

I spent the last weekend in Genoa, Liguria, north of Italy and I would like to share with you my pics of such impressive place. I had no glue of what to expect since Genoa was completely unknown for me and the people I know, but the city is vibrant, young and full of breathtaking views, palaces and a fantastic promenade along the coast leading you to this picturesque fishermen old village. It is a city to get lost in its charming old city centry full of alleys and interesting buildings and traditional shops.

It is definitely worth visiting :cheers::cheers::cheers:


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr

PALAZZI DEI ROLLI 

These palaces are former residences of important families in the city, I had the chance to visit 3 of them (Rosso. Bianco e Tursi)


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr

Heading to spianata Castelletto :cheers:


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr



Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr

IL LUNGOMARE + BOCCADASSE

The promenade along the coast with its breathtaking views and, at the end of it, the fishermen village of Boccadasse 


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr

BOCCADASSE 


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr

Walking around...


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr

Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr

Museo del Palazzo reale 
The stunning royal palace


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr

Porto Antico
One of the most vibrant, lively and joyful places I've been to in life. 


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr


Genova by Vanderci Dadario, no Flickr

Hope you guys like it


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Beautiful, I definitely think England could take a page out of Italian costal towns and communities, England does bad when it comes to costal town and communities, of course the lack of sun doesn't help but when it does appear even than it's not fully utilised, the British coast that is.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Genoa :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Majestic indeed. kay:


----------



## efren (Mar 19, 2004)

Genova: Aerial view from a flight Budapest-Madrid

Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia) 
Genoa (Italy)-Génova (Italia)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice aerial photos of Genova


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

What a pleasant surprise. I thought it was all about the port and industry!


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

aljuarez said:


> What a pleasant surprise. I thought it was all about the port and industry!


yes ,it is one image you could have , but Genoa was ruled by Its important rich families so they have nowadays those beautiful palaces. Nice tour.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Is there a possibility to see more photos from Genova?


----------

